# Rhinestones on NCAA tshirts



## netpox (Aug 3, 2009)

If i purchase a licensed NCAA tshirt with Alabama logo and then i put red rhinestones on it to spice it up and make it a little bling then resell it for more will i be questioned for any illegal trademark infringement?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Once you buy a product, licensed or not, you can decorate it any way you want and resell it. It's no different than buying a Ford and then chroming the rims. 

See: Copyright Law - First Sale Doctrine


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

As Joe said, you should be ok from an infringement standpoint. But if this is in conjunction with your other thread about selling outside the stadium, make sure you are allowed to sell licensed product. Even if you are not infringing on trademarked logos, you could be violating another vendor's exclusive right to sell licensed product at the games.


----------

